# Discount Gopro



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a single use (ONLY ONE!) code that can be used to buy a discounted gopro black or silver. Anybody wanting to buy a gopro send me a pm and I'll hook you up. I got an extra code so I could help out a fellow diver. The coupon expires in a week so only please only pm if you are sure that you are going to use it, so nobody misses out on this deal. These cameras don't often go on sale. Thanks all, :thumbsup:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

did I get one? 


I've been on vacation all week and just getting home

lets go DIVING!!
!


aquatic argobull said:


> I have a single use (ONLY ONE!) code that can be used to buy a discounted gopro black or silver. Anybody wanting to buy a gopro send me a pm and I'll hook you up. I got an extra code so I could help out a fellow diver. The coupon expires in a week so only please only pm if you are sure that you are going to use it, so nobody misses out on this deal. These cameras don't often go on sale. Thanks all, :thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You did get one right? It should have come to your email. If not, this one is yours.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Codes are spoken for.


----------

